# Steel Bridges and Trestle



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Steel bridges with two turn outs coming off, main bridge is 9 feet long and going over the pond, with another steel bridge 15 inches under it. 










Shay getting close to tunnel


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thirty foot long and 42 inches tall at the tallest, the track is being hand laid on/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 






















Shay crossing the steel arch bridge connecting the trestles


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! did you build the steel bridges yourself? Any info on the construction?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I build them all myself, I sorda cheat, they are all cut out on a CNC plasma cutter, very little time in them


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Boy I can't say that on the trestle, them things are a real labor of love, you have to love trestles to spend that kind of time on them, LOTS and LOTS of pieces, but it sure is a conversation piece when it is done. 
Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Such tortured geography! Did you have some specific place in mind when you made all those cool rocks?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Torby 
Had no place in particuliar in mind, I love the mountains out west, so I just started creating a mush of all of them. I had never seen mountains modeled quite like these either, I am sure there are some out there somewhere. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 
Dennis


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Denray, what gauge steel did you use for the bridges? they look greartttttt and your trestle is fabulous.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Hap 
They are all 11 gauge or 1/8" we obtain alot of drop in our business, so it is cheap 
Dennis


----------

